# How much snow



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

How much snow can a 4 wheeler with 4x4 go through without chains?


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

test

------------------


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Steve, 
It depends on the snow conditions. Wet or dry snow. Ive been through 2ft of snow no prob. with my sp500. Ice under the snow is a different story.

------------------


----------

